# unidentified creature



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

i was taking my usual pics when something caught my eye. it was staring back.

can someone please identify for me please. ive spoted them in my big tank too. 

heres the pic....a bit crap, it shot off when it saw me 






maybe james m can help?


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Oct 2008)

never seen anyhting like it before


----------



## JamesM (3 Oct 2008)




----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

heres another pic....its getting brave now....


----------



## JamesM (3 Oct 2008)

Welcome to the official 'you've lost the plot club' 

I like him, he should stay ^_^


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Oct 2008)

TMNT


----------



## Luketendo (3 Oct 2008)

I believe what you have there is Trachemys scripta elegans and he looks hungry.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Welcome to the official 'you've lost the plot club'
> 
> I like him, he should stay ^_^



 

that or he is extreeeeemly bored out of his mind


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> I believe what you have there is Trachemys scripta elegans and he looks hungry.



thats what i thoughjt it was. youve confirmed it for me, thanks.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> TMNT



whats that mean?  



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Welcome to the official 'you've lost the plot club'







			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> never seen anyhting like it before



i can send you some once there numbers have grown?....


----------



## TDI-line (3 Oct 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles      (or it could be a tortoise but i couldnt make it out properly!)


----------



## Garuf (3 Oct 2008)

Tmnt -= TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES! *sings theme*


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> or it could be a tortoise but i couldnt make it out properly!)



this will help....


----------



## JamesM (3 Oct 2008)

He's gnarly looking


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Oct 2008)

Defintely a Tortoise!  No flippers!  (Unlike it's owner who has it seems!!!!!      )  Did a kid drop it in?


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Did a kid drop it in?



yeh, me


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha!!  Didn't mean a big kid!!!!


----------



## thebullit (4 Oct 2008)

LMAO!!! very good


----------



## Wolfenrook (4 Oct 2008)

Tortoises aren't invertebrates.   So get it out of ere then.   

Ade


----------



## joyous214 (6 Oct 2008)

that had me in stitches!!! long day at work!


----------



## jay (6 Oct 2008)

He seems embarrassed.... poor thing.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2008)

Thats the non aquatic species!


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Haha thats quality! 

Sam


----------

